# DEADBEATS the Dont Pay



## Buckknekkid (Feb 10, 2008)

Finally, a place to report the schmucks 

http://www.syx.ca/businessinfo/lumbermen_cir_constcredit.php :jester::jester:


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

Lumberman's has been around for decades. I think though that unless you are a dealer, retailer or manufacturer in the lumber industry you can't join. And it's not cheap.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Buckknekkid said:


> Finally, a place to report the schmucks
> 
> http://www.syx.ca/businessinfo/lumbermen_cir_constcredit.php :jester::jester:


try actually working on writing a contract that is not made of swiss cheese --- and then maybe you won't need a place to report the schmucks


----------



## Buckknekkid (Feb 10, 2008)

*chees brain*

I use a CCDC -32 typically used in most larger construction jobs. Do you actually think thats going to stop these scumbags or do we spend more money enforcing judgements. Perhaps you should do some research before you comment.


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dirt diggler said:


> try actually working on writing a contract that is not made of swiss cheese --- and then maybe you won't need a place to report the schmucks


Contracts that don't look like Swiss Cheese are only slightly better than those that do look like Swiss Cheese.

Try collecting off someone that doesn't want to pay. What good is a judgement when theres no enforcmant other than issuing a judgement.....It's back to court again.:no:


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Buckknekkid said:


> I use a CCDC -32 typically used in most larger construction jobs. Do you actually think thats going to stop these scumbags or do we spend more money enforcing judgements. Perhaps you should do some research before you comment.



Would you be able to understand your own contract? 


Would you be able to _write_ your own contract?

Do you know the terms of contract?


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

copusbuilder said:


> Contracts that don't look like Swiss Cheese are only slightly better than those that do look like Swiss Cheese.
> 
> Try collecting off someone that doesn't want to pay. What good is a judgement when theres no enforcmant other than issuing a judgement.....It's back to court again.:no:


yeah ... you're right - why bother with the contract in the first place? These scumbags don't pay - so what's point.


----------



## TigerFan (Apr 11, 2006)

I've got a fantastic contract and two deadbeat customers.

I have to take them to court, pay retainer for an atty, hire experts to develop reports proving the quality of my work, pay them (and the attorney) to appear for depositions, pay them (and the attorney) to correspond while building my case, pay them (and the attorney) to appear for trial, which will get delayed several times by the deadbeat's attorney, enlist my subs and employees (and their time and expense) to provide documentation, briefs and depositions to support my case..... and on and on and on.

And then go fight in a court that will probably be oriented to stand against the mean old contractor vs. the sympathetic, struggling deadbeat homeowner.

You can threaten the deadbeat all day long that ultimate all these costs will be theirs and so what. It is a LONG ROAD from contract to favorable judgment.

And then you can try to collect.

It can be done, but unless you have alot of money to fight, it is very difficult.


----------



## Buckknekkid (Feb 10, 2008)

dirt diggler said:


> Would you be able to understand your own contract?
> 
> 
> Would you be able to _write_ your own contract?
> ...


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dirt diggler said:


> yeah ... you're right - why bother with the contract in the first place? These scumbags don't pay - so what's point.



The point is that a judgement is a judgment. If someone doesn't want to pay it is pure hell getting them to pay...period! 
You seem to have the answer....maybe you should post your "holeless" contract so we can all learn how the Diggler has mastered the scum?:notworthy


----------



## buildpinnacle (Sep 2, 2008)

Have to agree with my fellow texan here. People that don't pay, don't pay. We are always at risk. You can file liens, get judgements, go to small claims, etc, but you have to spend money and resources to do all this, but it is a necessary evil. Eventually with a lien you will get paid. 

I have found the best defense is a better offense. I quit doing percentages on my jobs and moved to being paid by actual completed work. I take a 10% deposit up front when the contract is signed and take all remaining payments after demo, foundation, rough framing, rough electrical.......etc. Some clients give me grief 'I'm cutting alot of checks', but I shut them down by letting them know that they always know what they are paying for and can see the completion before they write the check. No 25% or 40% and them questioning the milestone percentage vs. completion. 

I tell them up front, I am not a bank and I work off of thier money. I am never behind them from the 1st day of the job. If my framing draw is not paid, I do not return to work until it is. This is obviously done with great salesmanship, but it is discusses and most people go out of their way to prove to me their not 'those other clients'. My last draw is usually 5% or less of the job. If I get screwed out of that it doesn't put me out of business.


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Wow, someone from East Texas that is professional...a web site even?:laughing:


----------



## buildpinnacle (Sep 2, 2008)

There are at least two of us.:clap:


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

copusbuilder said:


> You seem to have the answer....maybe you should post your "holeless" contract so we can all learn how the Diggler has mastered the scum?:notworthy




Everyone wants to blame someone else for their problems ... :whistling


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Buckknekkid said:


> Yup studied the Construction Lien Act , so after you change feet brush your teeth.
> 
> http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/regs/english/elaws_regs_900175_e.htm



So how did this help you get paid?


You take this stuff too personally, btw. Hint, hint.


----------



## Buckknekkid (Feb 10, 2008)

*Obviously it did not*

Dirk, its very easy to issue carte blanche statements in many threads without performing your due diligence. A standard, court tested and accepted contractual agreement does not guaranty that payment is forthcoming at any time. A system such as Lumbermans could alleviate the problems and benefit contractors significantly. You; my esteemed colleague seem to defend the rights of the deadbeats


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dirt diggler said:


> Everyone wants to blame someone else for their problems ... :whistling


I don't have a problem with non payment. I stay referral.

What I do have a problem with is someone posting a source and your coming back and making it sound like the guy has no contracts and is incapable. 

I'ver read too many lof your "question post" to know you are no mentor


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Buckknekkid said:


> Dirk, its very easy to issue carte blanche statements in many threads without performing your due diligence. A standard, court tested and accepted contractual agreement does not guaranty that payment is forthcoming at any time. A system such as Lumbermans could alleviate the problems and benefit contractors significantly. You; my esteemed colleague seem to defend the rights of the deadbeats


Ah, you're getting warmer....

deadbeats have rights ....




Understand these rights - _accept_ their presence in the world ... and then learn how to work around that.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

copusbuilder said:


> I don't have a problem with non payment. I stay referral.
> 
> What I do have a problem with is someone posting a source and your coming back and making it sound like the guy has no contracts and is incapable.
> 
> I'ver read too many lof your "question post" to know you are no mentor


yeah, you're right Copus. what do I know?? Please gentlemen, forgive my intrusion in your conversation.


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dirt diggler said:


> yeah, you're right Copus. what do I know?? Please gentlemen, forgive my intrusion in your conversation.


C'mon Dirt, you were a little aggresive? I have always enjoyed your inquisitive nature. Keep smiling and drink a cold one:thumbsup:


----------

